# Chill Method Thru A Magic Box



## stowaway (10/10/08)

Just wondering if you could put your hot wort into a keg, then push it thru a jockie box/magic box into a fermenter with co2.

this way your not wasting waster with an immerse chiller (my biggest issue with chillers)


----------



## Effect (10/10/08)

Or maybe pumping it through an immersion chiller that is in a bucket full of salty ice water??



edit: pumping the wort though the chiller that is


----------



## stowaway (10/10/08)

Phillip said:


> Or maybe pumping it through an immersion chiller that is in a bucket full of salty ice water??
> 
> 
> 
> edit: pumping the wort though the chiller that is




yes well this is possible too but im planning on having a magic box anyhow.. so no point in getting both.

plus i reckon thru a magic box i wouldnt have to do more than 1 cycle.. going thru 10metres of ss is sure to chill.


----------



## Effect (10/10/08)

hmmmm you got me thinking now...

I might get 10 metres of copper and make it fit into the mash tun (which is an esky), fill it with ice, water and salt, and away she goes!

And if I get a keg setup, just attach some plastic lines and a beer gun and i've got a little magic box


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/10/08)

This does sound like an interesting idea, I can't see why it wouldn't work, and if that is the case, I might have to make some changes to my setup!


----------



## Fents (10/10/08)

stowaway said:


> Just wondering if you could put your hot wort into a keg, then push it thru a jockie box/magic box into a fermenter with co2.
> 
> this way your not wasting waster with an immerse chiller (my biggest issue with chillers)



ice is water tho? :blink:

your gonna waste somthing in the end...


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/10/08)

I think the argument is that it's far less water than would go through an immersion/CF chiller


----------



## Darren (10/10/08)

Been there done that. The ice costs a fortune, melts quicker than you expect and you have to continually "jiggle" the coil or you lose efficiency.

You would be better of using the miracle box as a "pre-chilller" for your immersion/counterflow chiller to cool the input water before it enters your chiller.

cheers

Darren


----------



## KHB (10/10/08)

my mate does this with dry ice and it works well


----------



## stowaway (11/10/08)

KHB said:


> my mate does this with dry ice and it works well




IF your going to use dry ice, could you not just throw the dry ice straight into the wort?
It just evaporates into CO2 right?


----------



## Frank (11/10/08)

stowaway said:


> Just wondering if you could put your hot wort into a keg, then push it thru a jockie box/magic box into a fermenter with co2.
> this way your not wasting waster with an immerse chiller (my biggest issue with chillers)


You could always give it a go with boiling water the first time. I think you will find the ice will melt too quickly and tunnel out, like Darren mentioned.
Have you got a rainwater tank? Circulate your water back it to the top of the tank to save water. Or track down a plastic 200L drum and a pump to circulate the water.


----------



## Offline (11/10/08)

stowaway said:


> IF your going to use dry ice, could you not just throw the dry ice straight into the wort?
> It just evaporates into CO2 right?



There could be a very violent release of CO2, when putting dry ice into boiling hot wort.


----------



## daemon (11/10/08)

stowaway said:


> this way your not wasting waster with an immerse chiller (my biggest issue with chillers)


I'm not using a chiller yet but my intention is to use tank water and just run the outlet straight back into the tank. That way, there is 0 water wasted.


----------



## drtomc (11/10/08)

stowaway said:


> IF your going to use dry ice, could you not just throw the dry ice straight into the wort?
> It just evaporates into CO2 right?



A decade or so ago there was an article in Scientific American about using liquid nitrogen to make ice cream at the dinner table - mix up the cream, sugar and the rest, then whip in the liquid nitrogen. Of course that's into fridge/room temperature ingredients, but liquid nitrogen boils at -195C, where as dry ice sublimates at -78C, so you never know, it just might work, though if you put too much in, you'll obviously end up with a beer slurpy, er, make that a wort slurpy.  Call it a malt sorbet, and you could be a celebrity chef in no time.

T.


----------



## clean brewer (11/10/08)

stowaway said:


> Just wondering if you could put your hot wort into a keg, then push it thru a jockie box/magic box into a fermenter with co2.
> 
> this way your not wasting waster with an immerse chiller (my biggest issue with chillers)






Phillip said:


> Or maybe pumping it through an immersion chiller that is in a bucket full of salty ice water??
> 
> 
> 
> edit: pumping the wort though the chiller that is



Could be a good chance of getting an infection doing that as you dont really know if anything is lurking inside the chiller and you cant really tell if the inside of it is clean??


----------



## bouncingcastle (12/10/08)

clean brewer said:


> Could be a good chance of getting an infection doing that as you dont really know if anything is lurking inside the chiller and you cant really tell if the inside of it is clean??



Nothing different to a counter-flow chiller I would suggest mate...

All chillers run under the same concept with the exception of an immersion chiller, where the outside of the copper touches the wort.


----------



## Murray (12/10/08)

As Darren points out, you don't get something for nothing. You will melt the ice in the box in a flash, you may end up pumping near boiling wort through near boiling water. To make this work I reckon you would use more water than other, more efficient methods.


----------



## clean brewer (12/10/08)

bouncingcastle said:


> Nothing different to a counter-flow chiller I would suggest mate...
> 
> All chillers run under the same concept with the exception of an immersion chiller, where the outside of the copper touches the wort.



I suppose, just always only hear about plate chillers, immersion chillers and no chill, hardly ever read about counter flow chillers..
But you are right.. :unsure:


----------



## Sammus (12/10/08)

plate chiller is a counterflow chiller


----------

